#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  18" hoorn

## frederik_

http://www.speakerstore.nl/links/con...re/18mhorn.asp

----------


## Pino

Mooi concept, maar ik heb toch enkele vragen:
- Hoe gaan jullie de modules luchtdicht op elkaar aansluiten?
- Gaan er niet te veel faseverschillen optreden tussen de verschillende drivers om dit nog op een deftige manier te kunnen corrigeren met een processor?
- Gaat een dergelijk grote constructie niet te "sloom" worden om nog een accurate bas weer te geven?

Ik wens jullie in elk geval veel succes en plezier bij het bouwen. Neem misschien een voorbeeldje aan de fotoreportage van de Lab-hoorns, zodat we hier op het forum kunnen meegenieten. Ik ben ook zeer geïnteresseerd in jullie bevindingen en testresultaten.

Groetels,
Pino

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ziet er zeer goed uit. Aangezien ik ook een GSP topkast of iets soortgelijkt wil gaan bouwen vind ik deze subs zeer interesant. Echter deze sub's kan je alleen gebruiken in grote zalen , als ik dus een feestje heb waar ik maar 1 sub en 1 top de kant nodig heb heb ik dus eigenlijk niets aan deze subs ?

Ik ga dit iniedergeval heel noulettend volgen.

Succes
M.V.G

----------


## PowerSound

Zijn die toppen wel goed genoeg om die enorme baskasten bij te houden ??? Dacht labhorns al groot waren, maar dit is mij teveel...

----------


## Klaaske

ziet er wel heel stoer uit zo'n grote bashoorn...maar of dat gaat
werken met twee losse modules voor één kast...kweetnie...

----------


## Mathijs

Als je naar het formaat van de kast kijkt. Is een BV 2x een kleine 18" hoorn niet efficiënter? Deze hoorns zijn wel erg groot. Hier kunnen makkelijk BV 6 kasten van een ander type voor in de plaats.

----------


## )jeroen(

Door 1 of 2 18" speakers te gebruiken heb je maar 'weinig' versterkervermogen nodig. Ook zijn deze hoorns erg lang en heb je met 4 modules (waarschijnlijk) al een uitstekend geluid. Met dubbel 18" (bijvoorbeeld bandpasshoorn) zou je 4 kasten moeten neerzetten om het geheel goed te laten klinken.

----------


## Contour

Als een van de twee ontwerpers wat antwoorden op de gemaakte opmerkingen en vragen:

Een enkele module meet h70 x b53,6 x d112cm = 420 liter

Een enkele LAB-sub meet 115x115x57cm = 750 liter

Qua afmetingen en gewicht is een LAB dus duidelijk groter/zwaarder. Twee modules op elkaar geven samen 840 liter net ietsje groter als een LAB. Met vier modules per kant (dus slechts 2x18" driver) zal de responsie akelig vlak zijn tussen de 35-150Hz. 

Qua investering is dit concept ideaal voor diegenen die een beperkt budget hebben. Met slechts 4x18" van 18 Sound bouw je een subsysteem van 8 (!) kasten. Vergelijk dit eens met een set waarbij je per kant 4x dubbel 18" basrelfex zou plaatsen. In dat geval heb je dus 16 drivers nodig ipv 4. Qua performance zal het hoornsysteem aardig bij kunnen benen met een rendement oplopend van 106 (40Hz) tot 110dB (80Hz)

Als driver is gekozen voor de momenteel zwaarste driver van het merk 18 Sound. Deze speaker kan 1400W program verwerken, 7000W piekvermogen en heeft een lineaire x-max van 9mm. De maximale excursie piek-piek van de konus is maar liefst 50mm. Het zal duidelijk zijn dat je dan niet moet proberen je hoofd voor de hoornmond te houden, tenzij je direct doof wilt worden.

Natuurlijk kun je ook slechts met 2 modules per kant werken (een module zonder speaker, en eentje met speaker) in kleinere zalen zet je zo'n set dan dicht bij een wand. In dat geval zal de responsie bijna gelijk zijn aan een set van 4 modules in de openlucht.

Twee keer kleine 18" hoorn heeft als nadeel dat de kleine kast resulteert in een korte hoornlengte. Neem als voorbeeld de L36 REAL Earthquake: op zich al een grote kast 92 x 92 x 62 cm echter de hoorn is in dit geval slechts 1,3 meter lang. Simulaties die ik gedaan heb van beide behuizingen tonen aan dat zo'n korte hoorn onder de 60Hz al stevig begint af te vallen terwijl de M-hoorn pas bij 40Hz begint af te vallen. De M-hoorn komt simpelweg veel lager! Het stacken van meerdere kleine 18" hoorns per kant verlaagt de onderste grensfrequentie wel enigszins maar niet genoeg om te compenseren voor de te korte hoorn.

Fase verschillen: bij een crossover van rond de 100Hz is de fase duidelijk van minder belang. Experts zijn het er volgens mij nog steeds niet over eens of delay hier nu wel of niet noodzakelijk is. Wat je duidelijk NIET moet doen is de M-hoorn combineren met andere baskasten in HETZELFDE frequentiebereik. Een combinatie met een GSP topkast zal echter prima verlopen omdat er dan geen overlap is tussen de verschillende drivers. 

Slome bas: ik weet niet of zoiets echt bestaat. De M-hoorn zal beschikken over een extreem krachtige diepe basweergave gecombineerd met zeer lage vervorming. Het opgefokte geluid van een basreflex kastje waarvan de driver over de zeik gaat zul je hier tevergeefs zoeken. Het zal waarschijnlijk even duren voordat je beseft hoe groot de verbetering zal zijn i.v.m. kleine basrefelxsystemen. 

De aansluiting tussen beide kasten: hier kun je veel over nadenken, maar pas bij het bouwen van de prototypes zal duidelijk worden welke maatregelen nodig zijn. Een en ander hangt dus ook af van de fabricage nauwkeurigheid. Als je de aansluitende panelen vlak weet te houden dan zal de aansluiting al vrij dicht zijn, er drukt immers het gewicht van de bovenste kast op, en ook nog het gewicht van een topkast. In de tekeningen zijn er spanbanden zichtbaar die ook nog eens een portie druk uitoefenen op de aansluiting.

MVG Contour

----------


## michiel

Misschien vlindersloten tussen de twee modules plaatsen?

----------


## Rademakers

Ik zou de panelen elkaar dan nog wel laten overlappen en eventueel om de zoveel centimeter een boutje/vleugelmoer.

Mvg Johan

----------


## BAJ productions

ik hoop dat deze kasten het goed doen lijkt me wel wat voor op mijn slaap kamer!omdat je de trap op moet. dit zeg ik om dat ik van mijn  kamer ook gelijk als opslag gebruik.
alleen heb net geprobeert hoeveel die luidspekers kosten maar kon er niets van vinden.

vriendeljke groet
bas

----------


## sis

www.speakerstore.nl hier staan de prijzen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ik ben echt heel erg benieuwd. Als er proto types zijn kunnen we misschien wel een luisterdagje inmekaar zetten waar ook meteen verschillende amps worden geprobeerd op de sub's.

Echter het koppelen van de kasten met vleugelmoeren is niet echt een goed idee. Hierbij heb je uitstekende punten en duurt het opbouwen aanzienlijk langer.
Ik denk dat spanbanden met eventueel een schuimplaat o.i.d tussen de kasten de meest snelle oplossing is.

M.V.G

----------


## michiel

Span banden sneller als vlinder sloten?!? Lijkt me niet....

Een schuim plaat tussen de kasten is ook geen optie (of wel contour, frederik). Dit zou de lucht "stroom" in de hoorn hinderen, en dat is nou juist iets wat je wilt voorkomen.
Tochtband zou dan beter zijn, hoewel ik het niet snel zou toepassen. Gewoon zorgen dat de verbinding vlak is, en dat de twee modules op hun plaats vallen is het beste. Maar dat spreekt voor zich...
Het hele zooitje vast knopen zal dan waarschijnlijk niet nodig zijn.

----------


## groenteboer

Misschien een idee om de koppeling op de "flightcase"-manier te maken.. één of misschien zelfs 2 sluitprofielen naast elkaar, en beide delen met een stel vlindersloten op elkaar trekken.

Ik denk dat een uitstekende strook hout erg snel beschadigd is bij vervoer / op elkaar zetten van de kasten..

Maareh, wat zou hij doen vergeleken met de LAB hoorn ? De hoornmond van een LAB is volgens mij toch nog net ietsjes groter..

Joost

----------


## DJ_Robin

Als je leest zie je dat ik het niet over de manier heb van de vlindersloten maar van de VLEUGELMOEREN !!!.
En de schuimplaat moet je natuurlijk wel uitsnijden op de plaatsen waar de hoorn doorloopt , ik had verwacht dat iedereen dit wel zou begrijpen. 
En flightcaseprofielen vind ik ook nix dan krijgt het zo'n SA uiterlijk. Ik ben daar persoonlijk niet kapot van.
Misschien dat we een aantal manieren kunnnen verzinnen zodat iedereen het naar zijn smaak kan uitvoeren.

M.V.G

----------


## groenteboer

Dat had ik ook wel goed gelezen hoor, die vleugelmoeren  :Smile: 
Mij lijkt het echter vrij veel werk om telkens een hoop vleugelmoeren in die kast te draaien.. En waarschijnlijk ben je ze dan ook nog altijd kwijt..

Als je zwart geëloxeerd profiel, en zwarte vlindersloten gebruikt zal het best netjes uitzien.. Eventueel kun je ook nog sluitprofiel met (schuim)rubberen dichtring gebruiken..

Joost

----------


## Contour

Persoonlijk zou ik eerst graag kijken hoe luchtdicht de aansluiting is als de kasten los op elkaar liggen met een spanband eromheen. Zijn er dan luchtlekken dan vind ik de schuimstof tussenplaat van 5-10mm dikte een prima idee met natuurlijk uitsparingen waar de hoorn doorloopt.

Zo'n 'tussenmatje' kun je eenvoudigweg oprollen voor transport, elastiekje eromheen en klaar. Op deze manier zal zo'n mat vreselijk lang meegaan, het geen zeker niet zo zou zijn als je de mat zou vastmaken aan een van de twee kasten. De spanbanden trekken de schuimstof ongetwijfeld lekker aan dus luchtdicht wordt het zeker. Weet iemand waar je zulk materiaal met grootte ongveer 120x60 kunt kopen? Soort muismat onderkant zeg maar...

MVG Contour

----------


## michiel

Dat neigt naar speaker schuim.... 

Dat zal vast wel in die maten te koop zijn, maar niet goedkoop als je een hele zooi weg knipt.[xx(]

----------


## Pino

Misschien is een lap linoleum vloerbekleding wel een goedkoop alternatief, de onderkant hiervan is ook een soort schuim pvc. :Wink: 
succes
Pino

----------


## Contour

De mat moet natuurlijk zowel aan de onder als aan de bovenkant voorzien zijn van een schuimlaag. Speakerschuim laat juist geluid door! Als het samen wordt geperst minder maar toch... dit materiaal lijkt mij juist ongeschikt.

MVG Contour

----------


## nightline

Mij lijkt de Rademakers methode echter zonder boutjes, maar met spanbanden en eventueel tochtband een goede methode. Het systeem is dan tevens tegen verschuiven beschermd, iets wat niet ondenkbaar is bij deze vermogens.

Succes

Jack

----------


## Mathijs

mij lijken die vlinder sloten een goed idee. ziet er misschien minder fraai uit, maar je kan de boel er wel erg strak mee op elkaar trekken zonder de boel te beschadigen. (wat met spanbanden snel gebeurd).

----------


## beyma

Ik heb even zitten denken over dat schuimrubber voor er tussen! 
wij gebruiken op het werk een Festo cirkelzaag met geleider,onder die gelijder zit perfect antislip schuimrubber!! (2 cm breed,rol= 5 meter lang)
Wij zijn er alles behalve zuinig op en toch blijft het heel (dat wil echt heeel wat zeggen :Big Grin: )

Als tweede optie dacht ik aan een -errug goedkoop- "slaapmatje" wat je bij de Bristol kan kopen voor 9,95.Het is een centimeter dik vrij hard schuimrubber,en in de afmeting 70x200. Voor een proto zeker de moeite van het proberen waard!

Martijn

----------


## )jeroen(

Dit zijn van die dingen die je eigenlijk het beste kan bekijken als je klaar bent met bouwen en als je weet hoe het systeem zich gedraagt.

----------


## Contour

Inderdaad volledig mee eens Jeroen, maar de tips van Beyma zijn wel handig om in het achterhoofd te hebben. 

MVG Contour

----------


## som

*voor alles wil ik zeggen dat het er goed uitziet en ook hoop dat het onwerp daat doen wat er van verwacht word.

maar nog wel wat vragen.*


Qua investering is dit concept ideaal voor diegenen die een beperkt budget hebben. Met slechts 4x18" van 18 Sound bouw je een subsysteem van 8 (!) kasten. 

_maar een versterker voor dit vermogen kost ook een paar dollars_


Vergelijk dit eens met een set waarbij je per kant 4x dubbel 18" basrelfex zou plaatsen. In dat geval heb je dus 16 drivers nodig ipv 4. Qua performance zal het hoornsysteem aardig bij kunnen benen met een rendement oplopend van 106 (40Hz) tot 110dB (80Hz)

_hierbij trek je een vergelijking met een dubbele eaw sb 850 set
en dat is wel heel veel._

Fase verschillen: bij een crossover van rond de 100Hz is de fase duidelijk van minder belang. Experts zijn het er volgens mij nog steeds niet over eens of delay hier nu wel of niet noodzakelijk is. Wat je duidelijk NIET moet doen is de M-hoorn combineren met andere baskasten in HETZELFDE frequentiebereik. Een combinatie met een GSP topkast zal echter prima verlopen omdat er dan geen overlap is tussen de verschillende drivers. 

_bij 100 hrz is de fase looptijd juist enorm belangrijk vanwege de lange sinus,
overlap is er altijd tussen de veschillende weergevers,(24 db roll off)  als je dit niet doet krijg je een gat in je band, en het zal altijd moeilijk blijven om een hoorn (bas) kast te laten koppelen met wat voor top dan ook_

Slome bas: ik weet niet of zoiets echt bestaat. De M-hoorn zal beschikken over een extreem krachtige diepe basweergave gecombineerd met zeer lage vervorming. Het opgefokte geluid van een basreflex kastje waarvan de driver over de zeik gaat zul je hier tevergeefs zoeken. Het zal waarschijnlijk even duren voordat je beseft hoe groot de verbetering zal zijn i.v.m. kleine basrefelxsystemen. [/i]


_slome bas bestaat wel, die krijg je juist als je een heel lange hoorn gaat toepassen omdat het geluid nog in de hoorn deels samen geperst wordt waardoor de bas ook nog wat wolliger wordt.

vervormen doet een speaker in een hoorn net zo hard maar hoor je dit pas bij een vervorming van circa 25 %


wel een beetje appelen met peren vergelijken, een dikke 18sound tov een boud 18" bij een goede basreflexkast zal de speaker echt niet over zijn nek gaan._

met de groeten van leen

----------


## Contour

Een paar vragen, dus een paar antwoorden!

- Natuurlijk goede zware versterkers kosten geld. In het geval van de M-hoorn zal 1500W RMS per driver tot de mogelijkheden behoren. Maar natuurlijk kan je ook met bijvoorbeeld 750W RMS per driver werken. Vanwege de powercompressie die in verhouding groter is bij hoge vermogens zal het verschil tussen die 1500W en 750W aanmerkelijk kleiner zijn dan 3dB en dus opvallend gering. 

Hoorns zijn efficient en hebben minder drivers EN versterkervermogen nodig dan een systeem opgebouwd uit basreflex kasten voor een gelijk SPL. Aangezien er dus minder vermogen in totaal nodig is zou je kunnen inversteren in kwaliteits vermogen bijvoorbeeld QSC PL6.0 of 9.0. Dit zal opmerkkelijk beter klinken dat de goedekopere series versterkers.

- EAW 850, hierin zit de RCF L18P300 driver als ik me niet vergis? Deze gebruiken wij zelf ook! Ik heb deze mogen horen in een normale reflex kast (zoiets als de SB-850) dit was echter een STUK minder indrukwekkend als dezelfde driver in een REAL Earthquake hoorncabinet.

De 18 Sound LW-1400 is een vergelijkbare driver als de L18P300 van RCF echter nog net ietsje beter (nieuwere technologie) Simulatie van de REAL Earthquake versus de M-hoorn laat zien dat de M-hoorn een STUK beter is dan de Earthquake (M-hoorn komt veel lager, wel ongeveer dezelfde SPL)

Natuurlijk is het straf om 2x18" te gaan vergelijken met 8x18" maar met het bovenstaande in gedachten kom je al een heel eind. Kastvolume speelt ook een belangrijke rol. Ik weet de volumes niet uit het hoofd, maar 4x SB-850 zal vast wel veel groter zijn dan 4x een M-hoorn module. Luistertests zullen antwoord kunnen geven op alle vragen. 

- Fase: Ik neem aan dat de meeste gebruikers een processor hebben met de mogelijkheid tot het instellen van delay, mocht dit nodig zijn.

- Slome bas, hier verwijs ik ook naar de toekomst, uit de simulatie is dit in ieder geval niet te halen, het gaat hier om uiterst vage verschillen van misschien maar 1dB of ons oor de kast nu wel of niet sloom vindt klinken. Als optie zou je de LW-1400 kunnen vervangen door de PD 1850 driver. Deze staat bekend aan een snelle driver, mede dankzij de gigantische magneet die erop zit. Deze driver kost helaas veel meer dan de 18LW-1400 en is ook nog eens slecht verkrijgbaar.

MVG Contour

----------


## Jurrie

Ik denk wel dat er serieus probleempjes komen met de afdichting van de 2 kasten.

Óf je krijgt gevoelige (makkelijk beschadigbare) randen óf de afdichting zal niet 100 % zijn.

----------


## )jeroen(

Met goed materiaal ertussen en 2 spanbanden eromheen denk ik dat het weinig tot geen problemen op moet leveren.....

----------


## jeroenschuuring

Handig die spanbanden om je bassen , kan je meten je P.A. mee vastleggen in de aanhanger maaruh wat doe je als nu een van die banden brekt bij het transport????????

----------


## jeroenschuuring

Als je in een hoorn ook maar de minste ondichtheid heb krijg je meteen een keiharde dip in je oren geslingerd. Mischien niet herkenbaar voor leken maar wat kan ik me ergeren laag wat niet klopt, laat de bassist maar eens lekker in de diepte afglijden en luister maar eens hoe slecht een hoorn kan klinken. he nu hoor ik hem wel en nu weer niet. Nee als je zoiets als deze hoorn wilt bouwen neem dan gewoon zijn afmetingen voor lief!!!!!! denk je eens in hoe klote het is om tijdens je eerste gig met je nieuwe set gewoon op je plaat t gaan omdat je op ruimte hebt willen bezuinigen!!!!!! Mijn tip bouw dat ding nou gewoon in een geheel als je het wilt hebben. Dat klein lucht lekje heb je zo en als het er is zie het er dan maar eens uit te krijgen zonder dat het je kast beinvloed????!!!!

----------


## Stefan

vreemd dat niemand het volgende heeft bedacht: 
|||||
\|||/
`\|/`
\```/ 
|\`/|
|||||
|||||

Maak aan de onderste helft een V vormige uitsparing en aan de bovenste helft een V vormig uitsteeksel in het hout zodat beide delen in elkaar kunnen vallen. Plaats eventueel nog een enkele millimeters dikke laag rubber in de uitsparing om het compleet luchtdicht te maken.

----------


## Reemski

Kijk nou... Das net het FC-sluitprofielsysteem....  

En dat is nog een stuk robuuster ook (en trouwens al voorgesteld in dit topic).  Maar dat maakt de kast er niet mooier op denk ik. 
Hout zal te snel gaan beschadigen denk ik...

----------


## Contour

Inderdaad, als je de randen op zo'n manier zou uitvoeren, dan kun je gewoon gaan aftellen tot het moment dat er stukken gaan afbreken.

Ik vermoed dat de uitvoering zoals op de tekeningen (eventueel met een rubberachtige laag ertussen) zonder meer het makkelijkst te maken is EN ook nog eens de meest betrouwbare resultaten geeft. Het grote voordeel van zo'n rubber matje is dat deze tijdens transport gewoon opgerold in ee tasje vervoerd kan worden. Geen enkele kans op beschadiging en dus een lange levensduur.

MVG Contour

----------


## fredjuhh

maar een overlappende houtstrook zal denk nog makkelijker zijn:
| |
| |_
|_| |
|"|_|
| |
| |
die zit dan gewoon op 1 kast vast, en samen met een rubberrandje darin zal dat denk prima werken.

----------


## Jurrie

Dan kun je denk ik het beste toch metalen (alu) profielen gebruiken.
Hout zal gewoon erg kwetsbaar zijn.

----------


## )jeroen(

Fred, jij denkt toch niet dat dat randje het WEL zou overleven? Zeker zo'n randje wat aan de buitenkant is vastgemaakt zal er snel afgaan of afbreken.

----------


## fredjuhh

> citaat:_Geplaatst door )jeroen(_
> 
> Fred, jij denkt toch niet dat dat randje het WEL zou overleven? Zeker zo'n randje wat aan de buitenkant is vastgemaakt zal er snel afgaan of afbreken.



maar je hoeft toch geen klein randje te maken? maar gewoon een strook van 20cm die beide speakers 10cm overlapt?

----------


## Reemski

Wat inderdaad wel een idee is is om 1 module breeder en dieper te maken dan de andere. Dan kan 1 module over de andere heen zakken.

Op die manier is schuim of rubber wel veilig te monteren (door de overlap van de wanden). Kan stapelen stevig. En heb je geen losse dingen. Gewoon een doorlopende wand beschadigd niet zo snel. Vel speakers hebben aan de voorzijde ook de wanden doorstekend, dus dat lijkt me niet het probleem. 

Het ziet er alleen minder mooi uit. Doordat de complete kast dan niet gelijk is aan beidde zijden.

----------


## som

is er al iemand aan het bouwen?
voor de luistertest reeds 2 kf 850 bassen en een carver 2400 geregeld dit in combinatie met een mx 8001 processor[8)] :Big Grin: 

en dat gaat geevenaard worden door 1 hoorn[:0]

ik wacht vol ongeduld

met de groeten van leen

----------


## Klaaske

SB850 zijn de subjes van zo'n setje  :Wink:

----------


## som

de tijd zal het wel leren, veel mensen weten wel wat 2x 850 kan.
als deze hoorn klopt vraag ik mij af waarom de grote systeem bouwers dit bijna niet uitvoeren.
btw gaat ie zijn werk wel doen bouw ik ook een setjuh :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

met de groeten van leen

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> 
> de tijd zal het wel leren, veel mensen weten wel wat 2x 850 kan.
> als deze hoorn klopt vraag ik mij af waarom de grote systeem bouwers dit bijna niet uitvoeren.
> btw gaat ie zijn werk wel doen bouw ik ook een setjuh
> 
> met de groeten van leen



Hoorns zijn over het algemeen vrij moeilijk te berekenen en te bouwen. Niet ierdereen vind dat even leuk om te doen. En het kost natuurlijk wel wat euri's...

----------


## Contour

Nou 2x SB-850 is nu ook weer niet ZO indrukwekkend! Dat zijn slechts 4x18" drivers. Wel hele goede (RCF L18P300) maar deze drivers zijn toch al weer ouderwets vergeleken met de 18LW-1400 van 18Sound.

Qua performance ligt de M-horn in de buurt van de LAB sub om een idee te geven. Nu denk ik dat bijvoorbeeld Powersound zal kunnen beamen dat dit wel iets harder gaat dan een 850 subje.

Nogmaals, het gaat vooral om het volume van de kasten. Waarbij een hoorn bij hetzelfde volume meestal toch nog wat harder kan spelen dan de basreflex.

MVG Contour

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door michiel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> ...



_een van de argumenten is dat het juist goedkoper zou zijn..[8)]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
 Nou 2x SB-850 is nu ook weer niet ZO indrukwekkend! Dat zijn slechts 4x18" drivers. Wel hele goede (RCF L18P300) maar deze drivers zijn toch al weer ouderwets vergeleken met de 18LW-1400 van 18Sound.

Qua performance ligt de M-horn in de buurt van de LAB sub om een idee te geven. Nu denk ik dat bijvoorbeeld Powersound zal kunnen beamen dat dit wel iets harder gaat dan een 850 subje.

Nogmaals, het gaat vooral om het volume van de kasten. Waarbij een hoorn bij hetzelfde volume meestal toch nog wat harder kan spelen dan de basreflex.

MVG Contour


het al wel een kwestie van smaak blijven, idd kan een hoorn harder, maar over het algemeen beuken ze alleen maar omdat ze ergens een enorme piek hebben.
vooralsnog is een reflex kast de enige die echt lekker kan rrrrollen.

om eerlijk te zijn kan ik niet over een lab sub oordelen omdat ik die domweg niet ken[:I]
maar je trekt nu een vergelijking met 1 850 op 1 lab
dat is nog wat anders dan 2 850 inc acoustische koppeling met de m hoorn
verder lijken ze gezien de opbouw over een enorme throw te beschikken , klopt dat?

met de groeten van leen :Wink:

----------


## michiel

Het is erg moeilijk om een hoorn te maken die op full power geen pieken en dalen heeft. Daarom zie je in de grote systemen van de grote merken vrijwel altijd een processor staan die de hoorn subjes flink bij spijkert.

Hoorns doen wel meer dan beuken! Ze beuken als het nodig, ze laten je broek wapperen als het nodig is en je voelt ze op je borst als het nodig is! Een goede hoorn doet precies wat er op de opname staat. Als de opname alleen "beuk info" be :Smile: vat, tja, dan moeteen ze maar beuken.
de slam en attack van een hoorn is vele malen groter dan van een reflex kast, de dynamiek is ook veel groter. Wat zorgt voor een lekkere impact.

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door michiel_
> 
> 
> Hoorns doen wel meer dan beuken! Ze beuken als het nodig, ze laten je broek wapperen als het nodig is en je voelt ze op je borst als het nodig is! Een goede hoorn doet precies wat er op de opname staat. _Als de opname alleen "beuk info" bevat, tja, dan moeteen ze maar beuken._de slam en attack van een hoorn is vele malen groter dan van een reflex kast,_de dynamiek is ook veel groter._ Wat zorgt voor een lekkere impact.



wel eens een cello of een juno60 over een hoorn gehoort? van die instrumenten die vibrato geven in een sub, tegen de tijd dat de hoornmond is berijkt zijn ze samengesmolten tot 1 toon,[ :Stick Out Tongue: ] dynamisch[?]

----------


## BAJ productions

wie is er aant bouwen?
dat was de vraag niet de vergelijking.

groetjes 
bas

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door michiel_
> ...



Dat is nu niet bepaalt de muziek die ik luister. Maar ik kan eens even in de collectie van m'n pa gaan zoeken om te luisteren. Mijn hoorntje is niet bepaald kort met 2.2-2.4 meter lengte. :Wink: 
Maar waar haal jij samen smelten van tonen nou vandaan?! Een hoorn is tozh zeker geen grote knip en plak automaat?

----------


## PowerSound

1 Lab = 2 SB850 (net niet misschien). Maarrrrrrrrrrr Labs MOET je in grotere stacks gebruiken, en stack van 6 Labs in gewoon niet te evenaren. 
Een Lab draagt dan ook veeeeeeeeeeeleee malen verder dan een BR SB850...

----------


## som

[/quote]

Dat is nu niet bepaalt de muziek die ik luister. Maar ik kan eens even in de collectie van m'n pa gaan zoeken om te luisteren. Mijn hoorntje is niet bepaald kort met 2.2-2.4 meter lengte. :Wink: 
Maar waar haal jij samen smelten van tonen nou vandaan?! Een hoorn is tozh zeker geen grote knip en plak automaat?
[/quote]

samensmelten of in elkaar overlopen noem het maar,
als je driver een serie korte tonen snel achter elkaar genereerd
met een zeer korte tussenpauze zal dit bij het gros van de hoorns al 1 toon resulteren[:I]

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door PowerSound_
> 
> 1 Lab = 2 SB850 (net niet misschien). Maarrrrrrrrrrr Labs MOET je in grotere stacks gebruiken, en stack van 6 Labs in gewoon niet te evenaren. 
> Een Lab draagt dan ook veeeeeeeeeeeleee malen verder dan een BR SB850...



lijkt intressant[ :Stick Out Tongue: ], vraagje hoe groot zijn ze en wat mag een setje ongeveer kosten?
hoe ver draagt zo'n lab hoorn buiten?bij wat voor vermogen.
(als in buiten mis ik soms wat bij iets grotere gigs)[:I]

met de groeten van leen

----------


## PowerSound

1140*1140*570 mm per stuk. 120Kg stuk. Complete lab : Iets rond de 1250.

Lab draagt ver genoeg. In stack van 6 kan elke kast zo'n 3 à 4 Kw aan. Enkele Lab max 2Kw. Minimum per 2 gebruiken.
Stack van 2 : 28Hz -3dB
Stack van 6 : 25Hz -3dB

Liefst te gebruiken met QSC PL of PL2 versterkers.

----------


## jerre

hmmm, 'k begin hier stillaan wel echt benieuwd te worden naar 't resultaat van deze kast. Wat zou 't geven met 4 van deze combi's per kant, hoornmonden naar elkaar? Moet toch ongeloofelijk diep gaan.
'k was eerst van plan 4 gsp topkasten te maken voor op m'n reflex kastjes, maar blijkbaar kan 'k beter stopen met die reflex kastjes te maken en gewoon 'n paar van deze hoorntjes maken (als 'k natuurlijk eerst 'ns wist hoe ze zouden klinken, maar blijkbaar zijn 'r nog geen proto's af)

greets J

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door som_



Dat is nu niet bepaalt de muziek die ik luister. Maar ik kan eens even in de collectie van m'n pa gaan zoeken om te luisteren. Mijn hoorntje is niet bepaald kort met 2.2-2.4 meter lengte. :Wink: 
Maar waar haal jij samen smelten van tonen nou vandaan?! Een hoorn is tozh zeker geen grote knip en plak automaat?
[/quote]

samensmelten of in elkaar overlopen noem het maar,
als je driver een serie korte tonen snel achter elkaar genereerd
met een zeer korte tussenpauze zal dit bij het gros van de hoorns al 1 toon resulteren[:I]
[/quote]

Daar kan ik nou niet echt inkomen. Ik heb the wall van pink floid maar weer eens opgedoken.... En wat klinkt dat toch heerlijk!! Hoorntje volgt letterlijk de cd. En ik kan ook nog verschillende tonen horen hoor! :Big Grin:  
Ff zonder dollen. Ik vind een hoorn, die het membraam mooi aan de omgeving koppelt en een hoog rendement heeft (minder vervorming) toch niet verkeerd. De bass hoorntjes die ik heb gehoord vind ik nog altijd een stuk lekkerder klinken dan de meeste reflex kastjes.





> citaat:hmmm, 'k begin hier stillaan wel echt benieuwd te worden naar 't resultaat van deze kast.



Heb je het nu over de LAB hoorn, of de M-hoorn?

----------


## Contour

Hallo Jerre,

Zowel de M-horn als de LAB-horn zijn zeer complexe constructies om te bouwen i.v.m. met reflexkast. Dat je daar dan weer wat voor terug krijgt is wel duidelijk. Bij de M-horn is er gekozen voor een constante inwendige breedte van 50cm. Daardoor is deze hoorn makkelijker te maken dan een LAB maar de schuine kanten (het zijn er maar een paar) zijn best wel moeilijk.

Van de LAB's draaien er inmiddels al een behoorlijk aantal, zij het de meeste in Amerika. De M-horn KAN nog niet gebouwd zijn omdat de constructietekeningen nog niet openbaar zijn gemaakt... Deze kunnen eventueel wel gemaild worden in AutoCAD formaat. Ik verwacht de tekeningen binnenkort op de site van SpeakerStore.

MVG Contour

----------


## frederik_

De bouwtekeningen van de hoorns staan online. 

frederik_

----------


## jerre

Ik had het idd over de M-hoorn, om ingewikkelde constructies te bouwen deins 'k echt niet voor terug. Indien 'k 't wat moeilijk zou krijgen kan 'k altijd wel hulp inroepen van 'n collega van me op centerparc die nu voor z'n hobby 'n boot in mekaar aan't steken is (is timmerman die binnenkort op pensioen gaat).
Op de LAB's was 'k eerst ook aan't 'geilen', maar 't zijn 'n beetje grote gevallen om te vervoeren, terwijl dit systeem mooi uit elkaar neembaar is, natuurlijk nog eerst 't prob van koppelen oplossen, maar 'k denk dat de denktank hier wel groot genoeg is om tot een mooie oplossing te komen. Was eigenlijk al 'n beetje aan't deken aan 'n soort van dubbelwandig systeem, waarbij 2 dunnere platen mooi in elkaar schuiven met de nodige afdichting dan natuurlijk (een soort van hard rubberen wand) desnoods de minst mooie oplossing met profielen.

soit, 'k ben allesinds zeer geïnterreseerd en moet te doen zijn ('n mini W-bin is me toch ooit gelukt op m'n 12e, niet dat 't op veel trok, maar dat lag meer aan't ontwerp  :Smile:  )

greets J

----------


## BAJ productions

als je ze zou maken hoeveel moet je er dan minimaal hebben dacht aan 4

wat een goed vriend heeft nog wel wat tijd over en wilde voor een klein bedrag er wel een paar maken.

vriendelijke groet
bas

----------


## frederik_

Ja, 2 kasten per kant werkt al optimaal (35-150Hz).

----------


## BAJ productions

over ongeveer 4 weken kunnen ze getest worden zegt hij mits ik dan al luidsprekers kan betalen.

hoeveel man zal je hier mee kunnen draaien dus 2 kasten per kant?

----------


## som

_Daar kan ik nou niet echt inkomen. Ik heb the wall van pink floid maar weer eens opgedoken.... En wat klinkt dat toch heerlijk!! Hoorntje volgt letterlijk de cd. En ik kan ook nog verschillende tonen horen hoor! 
Ff zonder dollen. Ik vind een hoorn, die het membraam mooi aan de omgeving koppelt en een hoog rendement heeft (minder vervorming) toch niet verkeerd. De bass hoorntjes die ik heb gehoord vind ik nog altijd een stuk lekkerder klinken dan de meeste reflex kastjes_.

ik niet maar zoals ik al eerder zei, smaken verschillen :Wink: 
het grootste probleem van een hoorn blijf ik toch de koppeling met de top vinden, je kan wel gaan delayen maar ook dat blijft verrekte lastig.
wat ik ook niet fijn vindt is dat je voor bij het podium vaak weinig laag hebt en achter in de zaal (bij de bar dus) wegtrilt.
ik heb best wel met bashoorns gedraaid, maar in de meeste zalen waar ik kom, zeg maar tot een 3-400 bezoekers kunnen mijn huidige basjes mij nog het meest bekoren.
dit bestaat uit 4 x 15"jbl 2226 per kant, geduwt door een carver pt2400. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

met de groeten van leen

----------


## Mathijs

Wie is ze aan het bouwen? of heeft nog niemand die intensie gehad?

----------


## BAJ productions

ik ben bezig ( mijn timmer man )
maar denk dat het nog wel effe duurt omdat ik denk ik nog niet genoeg geld heb die luidsprekers tekopen maar over een week of 5 zijn de kasten klaar.

GR
Bas

----------


## Mathijs

Dan wordt het dus binnenkort de internationale J&H licht en geluid forum test dag.  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
-De labs
-M hoorn
-enz
-enz

----------


## PowerSound

When you want my dear...

----------


## DJ_Robin

Lijkt me een zeer goed plan die luisterdag , ik ben zeker van de partij. Eventueel kan ik nog wel wat versterkers echt regelen.
Ik hoop dat je die M-Hoorns snel af hebt , in iedergeval succes ermee.

M.V.G

----------


## BAJ productions

hoi,
er is lang gediscusseert over wat de beste mannier is om de overlapping te maken van de twee kasten maar als je goed kijkt op de tekening zie je dat het ontwerp zo is gemaakt dat als je twee vlakke platen hout neemt bijna geen lucht door komt. maar daar kwam ik pas achter toen we op weg waren met bouwen. 

moet zeggen dat ze makkelijker te bouwen zijn als dat ik dacht.
we zijn nu bezich met de binnen kant te verfen. dan de zijkant er op en klaar.

maar dat kost veel tijd.

nu zitten we tedenken om er gelijk ook wat toppie bij tebouwen maar we vinden helaas de GPS. kast niet mooi. ( zegt niet dat die slecht klink ) 
nu zitten we tedenken om deze kast wat kleiner temaken 3 cm dan is hij even breed.
http://www.speakerstore.nl/show_construction.asp?Id=20

zal dit een beetje klinken?

denk dat we over een week of 3 wel wat hebben staan[^]

groetjes
bas

----------


## frederik_

Je mist wanneer je de coaxtop gebruikt het belangrijke frequentie gebied: 100-&gt;200Hz.
Je moet echt een 12" of 15"er gebruiken voor het mid-laag.

----------


## BAJ productions

jongens die kasten vallen best tegen om tebouwen :Frown: 
en ik heb al 4 platen hout weg gegooi omdat dingen niet goed gingen.
maar zal binnen kort een paar foto's maken en deze hier neer zetten.
ben ongeveer op de helft van de kasten dus nog effe gedult.

wel leuk om te doen 

het duur alleen lang om te wachten tot de lijm droog is :Frown: 
weet iemand misschien sneldrogende lijm????

groetjes
bas

----------


## Jag

De houtlijm die ik laatst gekocht heb droogt in 15 minuten, is dat snel genoeg  :Smile:  ?

----------


## michiel

Ik geloof dat dat de Bison D2 is. Gebruik ik ook altijd. Droogt lekker snel en plakt goed. 

Maar je gaat me toch niet vertellend at je het hout echt hebt weg geflikkert?! Ik kan nog wel wat kleine stukjes gebruiken voor een monitortje (hifi)....

Veel succes met bouwen!

----------


## gideon

Waar is eigenlijk het definitieve concept + tekening van de LAB-hoorn terug te vinden?

----------


## BAJ productions

ik heb de stukken kleiner als 40 bij 40 CM weg gegooi
ik ga deze lijm proberen Bison D2. 
gebruik nu bruislijm.

----------


## frederik_

http://www.speakerstore.nl/show_construction.asp?Id=24

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BAJ productions_
> 
> ik heb de stukken kleiner als 40 bij 40 CM weg gegooi
> ik ga deze lijm proberen Bison D2. 
> gebruik nu bruislijm.



 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ik dacht al... Die kerel gooit hele zij panelen weg.[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Contour

Hallo,

Ligt het aan mij of staat er ineens een oeroude versie van de Speakerstore site online? 

Ik ben zeer benieuwd naar de foto's BAJ! Je was van te voren natuurlijk al wel gewaarschuwd dat de kast lastig te bouwen is...

MVG Contour

----------


## BAJ productions

vraagje welke luidsprekers zouden goed kunnen in deze kast??
omdat ik zateredag op de PA-markt wil kijken voor luidsprekers!

heb ik een lijst je als jullie denken dat ze het niet goed zullen doen zeg het dan even!
18sound	18LW1400	96.5dB 1w/m	700 Watt RMS	18"	8 Ohm 	Fs: 31Hz	Qts: 0.29	BL: 24.7Tm	Vas: 297liter	Sd: 1225cm2	Xmax: 9 mm	267,75
bcspeakers	18TBX46	98.5dB 1w/m	1000 Watt RMS	18"	8 Ohm 	Fs: 31Hz	Qts: 0.28	BL: 24Tm	Vas: 270liter	Sd: 1134cm2	Xmax: 9 mm	329
beyma	18G550	98dB 1w/m	750 Watt RMS	18"	8 Ohm 	Fs: 36Hz	Qts: 0.37	BL: 24.4Tm	Vas: 210liter	Sd: 1200cm2	Xmax: 9 mm	310,74
eminence	KILOMAX18	94dB 1w/m	1250 Watt RMS	18"	8 Ohm 	Fs: 33Hz	Qts: 0.56	BL: 19.7Tm	Vas: 239.9liter	Sd: 1159cm2	Xmax: 9.8 mm	315,9
phlaudio	7090	98dB 1w/m	1000 Watt RMS	18"	8 Ohm 	Fs: 34Hz	Qts: 0.3	BL: 26.6Tm	Vas: 260liter	Sd: 1280cm2	Xmax: 8 mm	510,5
rcf	L18P300	97dB 1w/m	650 Watt RMS	18"	8 Ohm 	Fs: 33Hz	Qts: 0.35	BL: 23.3Tm	Vas: 226liter	Sd: 1130cm2	Xmax: 12 mm	307,1
rcf	L18P200N	95dB 1w/m	700 Watt RMS	18"	8 Ohm 	Fs: 28Hz	Qts: 0.31	BL: 23Tm	Vas: 363liter	Sd: 1100cm2	Xmax: 8 mm	275,3
rcf	LF18H400	98.5dB 1w/m	800 Watt RMS	18"	8 Ohm 	Fs: 38Hz	Qts: 0.32	BL: 24Tm	Vas: 250liter	Sd: 1240cm2	Xmax: 8 mm	382,9
rcf	LF18G400	97.5dB 1w/m	1000 Watt RMS	18"	8 Ohm 	Fs: 28Hz	Qts: 0.27	BL: 24.2Tm	Vas: 360liter	Sd: 1220cm2	Xmax: 9 mm	374,4
rcf	LF18X400	97.5dB 1w/m	1000 Watt RMS	18"	8 Ohm 	Fs: 28Hz	Qts: 0.25	BL: 25.2Tm	Vas: 360liter	Sd: 1220cm2	Xmax: 9 mm	485,1


als jullie nog andere hebben die het kunnen doen zeg het dan ook aub.

met vriendelijke groet
B.A.Jasper

----------


## Contour

Niet geschikt (T/S parameters wijken teveel af van de orignele 18LW-1400 driver):

- Eminence Kilomax (veels te hoge Qts en te zwakke magneet)

Twijfels over de Beyma wegens de redelijk hoge Qts van 0.37

Sterk aan te bevelen is de 18 Sound 18LW-1400 of de RCF X-400 omdat deze ontworpen zijn volgens de laatste stand van de techniek.

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

waarom geen 18sound 18W1000 deze heeft uitstekende parameters voor een hoornspeaker, QTS van volgens mij 0,23 en BL van 27,3 en er hangt geen hoge prijs aan.
Is er trouwens al weer meer nieuws.

----------


## mbottens

de TBX-46 van bcspeakers is een mooie speaker maar volgens mij is de QTS te hoog 0,31, een BL van 27 is nog wel te doen.
Maar zijn er al mensen die ervaring hebben met deze speaker in andere systemen behalve hoorn geladen want de prijs is ook laag.

----------


## mbottens

Impedance (Z) 8 Ohm  
*Free air resonance (fs) 32Hz*  
Max. frequency range f3-2,500Hz  
Rec. crossover freq. (fmax.) 900Hz  
Music power 2,000WMAX  
Power rating (P) 500WRMS  
*SPL (1W/1m) 99dB* 
Suspension compl. (Cms) 0.15mm/N  
Moving mass (Mms) 168g  
Mech. resistance (Rms) 5.1kg/s  
Mech. Q factor (Qms) 6.65  
Electr. Q factor (Qes) 0.26  
*Total Q factor (Qts) 0.25* 
Equivalent volume (Vas) 285 l  
RDC DC resistance (Re) 6.4 Ohm  
Voice coil induct. (Le) 1.7mH  
Voice coil diameter 99mm  
Voice coil former glass fibre  
Voice coil winding height 20mm  
Air gap height 8mm  
Linear excursion (X) ±6mm  
Eff. cone area (Sd) 1,180cm²  
Volume displacement (Vd) 708cm³  
*Force factor (BxL) 29.1Tm* 
*Reference efficiency (No) 3.5%* 
Magnet diameter 210mm  
Magnet weight 125oz.  
Mounting cutout ø 416mm  
Mounting depth 210mm  
Dimensions ø 470mm  
Weight 13kg  
Rec. net cabinet volume 
closed -  
bass-reflex approx.110 l

----------


## mbottens

Van wie denk je dat bovenstaande specs zijn??????????????????

Van Monacor Stage Line, en dan de SP-46A/500PA.

Wat ik me afvraag is als deze specs wel kloppen of dat er bij monacor meer wordt gelogen over de specs als bij andere fabrikanten want als je vergelijkt met bijvoorbeeld RCF dan zal je bij sommige types haast gaan denken dat Monacor betere speakers maakt. Mochten de specs wel kloppen dan is dit een goeie hoorndriver kijkend naar alleen al de BL en de QTS factor. Het enige nadeel wat ik zie is dat het vermogen 500 Wrms is i.p.v. de gebruikelijke 700 tot 1000 W die je bij de meeste 18" kannonnen tegenwoordig tegenkomt.

Voor mijn 18sound 18W1000´s had ik ook stage line in mijn kasten namenlijk 2 sp46-500PA (let op niet de SP-46*A*/500PA maar een goedkopere) per kast dus dubbel 18". Ze werkten altijd goed tot ik een keer in de open lucht iets meer vermogen nodig had en dus 8 uur achter elkaar met Trance muziek op vol vermogen had gedraaid met ook nog een compressor ertussen om de pieken een beetje te drukken en ongeveer 3dB geluidsdrukwinst te behalen (was misschien ook niet slim). Maar goed aan het einde van de dag deden ze het gewoon niet meer. Conclusie ik vond het niet betrouwbaar genoeg om een hele dag op te kunnen vertrouwen dan worden ze toch te warm.

Maar ik ben benieuwd wat jullie te zeggen hebben over dit merk.

----------


## nightline

Die speakers van Monacor komen volgens mij allemaal van P-Audio, en als je die specs door bv. Caad 4.0 haalt komen er hele andere waarde uit dan opgegeven. Ze komen dan ook meteen een stuk geloofwaardiger over. Zoals bv. de B.L factor van de SD-18 welke als 35 wordt opgegeven, na invoering in Caad 4.0 blijkt deze 26,4 te zijn. En dit komt toch beter overeen met de verwachtingen.

Groeten

Jack

----------


## Contour

Hallo mbottens,

Die stageline heeft maar een spoel van 20mm lengte en een poolplaatje van 8mm dikte. Vergelijk dat eens met een 18LW-1400 met een spoel van 25mm lengte en een 15mm dikke poolplaat. Ga maar eens na hoe snel de aandrijvende kracht van de konus wegvalt als de spoel zich uit de luchtspleet beweegt (grote slag) dan is de 18Sound enorm in het voordeel! 

MVG Contour

----------


## michiel

Even tussendoor... Hoe staat het met het proto type? Ben erg benieuws!

Ik denk dat eht het beste is om bij de 18 sound driver te blijven. De kast is hiervoor ontworpen. Een andere driver zou misschien betekenen dat de achterkamer aangepast moet worden.

----------


## BAJ productions

ik heb koppijn! :Frown: 

maar voor de vergelijking is dit wel weer mooi.

heb één kast af. alleen deze is niet netjes maar wel een goed voor beeld voor mijn timmerman. (ik ben niet goed met hout) heb er toch even een luidspreker in gezet. en dit klinkt ***se goed. 

mijn ouders hadden even wat moeite met het geluid wat der uit kwam.

de aansluiting is eigenlijk geen probleem.(van de twee kasten)

heb even getest met een 15" luidspreker die ik in mijn subjes heb zitten dit is helaas geen merk, en heb de r geen gegevens van. 

nu heb ik 1 sub zo gelaten en de andere de luidspreker over gezet.
toen naast elkaar gezet. 

de M-hoorn doet pijn aan je oren 
kleine subje niet.

gaat voor het gehoor bijna twee keer zo hard.

ben er zeer over te spreken!

als ik goede heb horen jullie het van me dan kan er getest worden.

----------


## BAJ productions

o ja,
aan gestuurd door een mosfet 500 versterker

----------


## Contour

Moet je nagaan wat je nog wint als je die 15" merkloze driver vervangt door de aanbevolen 18LW-1400 driver, dan gaat het vast nog stukken harder met hetzelfde ingangsvermogen...

MVG Contour

----------


## BAJ productions

dat denk ik wel
ik was sterk onder de indruk van deze kast

----------


## BAJ productions

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Contour_
> 
> Moet je nagaan wat je nog wint als je die 15" merkloze driver vervangt door de aanbevolen 18LW-1400 driver, dan gaat het vast nog stukken harder met hetzelfde ingangsvermogen...
> 
> MVG Contour



dan ga ik ze wel bruggen :Big Grin:

----------


## BAJ productions

eerste probleem al gevonden!

trilt ***se mee. klink gewoon niet meer als je hem erg hard zet

----------


## mbottens

> citaatan wordt het dus binnenkort de internationale J&H licht en geluid forum test dag. 
> -De labs
> -M hoorn
> -enz
> -enz



Wanneer zijn we hier aan toe?

Misschien kan ik dan ook wel langs komen met de SPL-Hoorn lijkt me cool. Een prototype heb ik namelijk zo in elkaar want mijn vader is aannemer, dus een complete werkplaats tot mijn beschikking.

En dan mag je 1 -enz wegstrepen en vervangen door SPL-Hoorn.

En ik wil nog steeds die Lab horn wel is horen want er is nog steeds niemand die mij duidelijke waardes van het rendement heeft gegeven, gespecificeerd in half space enz.

----------


## PowerSound

Richter waarden ook goed ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## BAJ productions

mijn timmerman levert er voor koningendag 4 af heeft hij belooft

zo dat ze op koningendag kunnen draaien op een kar.

dus om te testen kan ongeveer rondt die datum. maar ik kan nog geen plek bedenken waar dit zou kunnen.

heb wel wat rond gevraagt.

maar krijg alleen reactie dat het te hard gaat.

vooral mensen die vandaag thuis waren. hoor van allekanten waren jullie weer eens bezich. gaat veel te hard.

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Richter waarden ook goed ?



Ik ben gewoon benieuwd naar de specs. De enige specs die ik kon vinden waren deze:

http://www.prosoundweb.com/lsp/response1.gif

en deze:

http://www.prosoundweb.com/lsp/1shortlab.jpg

Dan vraag ik mij af hoe dit is gemeten en/of bij welk vermogen dit is gemeten?

En hoeveel vermogen kan een Lab horn aan? Wat is de maximale geluidsdruk enz?

Iedereen blijft hier vaag over doen en ik ben gewoon nieuwschierig :Wink: , dus vandaar dat ik zeg, ik wil ze wel eens horen en het mooist is natuurlijk vergelijken met bijvoorbeeld de M-hoorn.

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:mijn timmerman levert er voor koningendag 4 af heeft hij belooft
> 
> zo dat ze op koningendag kunnen draaien op een kar.
> 
> dus om te testen kan ongeveer rondt die datum. maar ik kan nog geen plek bedenken waar dit zou kunnen.
> 
> heb wel wat rond gevraagt.



Ik heb het ontwerp voor mijn prototype ook klaar :Big Grin:  ga er waarschijnlijk binnen twee weken een of twee afronden. Dus ook ongeveer rond koninginnedag. En dan moeten we zekers is een keer bij elkaar komen. Kijk maar eens op:

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...1&whichpage=10

PS. Ik ben nog steeds nieuwschierig naar de resultaten van de Lab hoorn zie bovenstaande post. :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## PowerSound

LabHoorns presteren totaal verschillend naarmate het aantal kasten en stackingsmethode.

Enkele feiten : 

QSC PL9.0 op 4 kasten samen gestack 152dB op 30Hz.

Kan zo'n 2.5 a 3.5 Kw op elke kast.

Ik weet gewoon dat ik nog niet een kast heb gevonden die een lab kan overschreiden..

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:LabHoorns presteren totaal verschillend naarmate het aantal kasten en stackingsmethode.
> 
> Enkele feiten : 
> 
> QSC PL9.0 op 4 kasten samen gestack 152dB op 30Hz.



Dat is niet mis. Heb je dit zelf gemeten of gesimuleerd? En je zegt dat ze totaal anders presteren afhankelijk van het aantal kasten en stackingsmethode, ik neem aan dat je bij meer kasten een beter resultaat krijgt? Wat is volgens jou het minimum aantal dat je moet neerzetten per kant?

Ik heb voor de grap een simulatie gedraaid van de SPL hoorn waar ik mee bezig ben. en die haalt met 8KWatt op 4 kasten samen gestackt: 145 dB op 35Hz op 1 meter/Half space. Ik moet er dus 8 plaatsen om hetzelfde te behalen, mits we op dezelfde manier meten.

Ik zou hem graag eens horen die lab-Hoorn. Is er ook nog wel een nadeel aan die kast? dat hij 120cm bij 120cm bij 60cm is vind ik namelijk geen nadeel, kijk maar eens naar mijn ontwerp (die heeft dezelfde maten.

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...1&whichpage=10

Als laatste, heb je nog feiten over 1 kast per kant gestackt?

Groeten Martin.

----------


## PowerSound

1 per kant is nu niet echt bedroevend, maar hoe meer kasten je samen stackt (best is 4 of 6 kasten) hoe meer vermogen je in de kast moogt steken.

1 kast alleen heeft een -3dB punt van 32Hz denk ik, 6 kasten geraken tot 26Hz.

Enkele nadelen : TERING moeilijk te bouwen, woofers zijn niet echt heel makkelijk te verkrijgen, er bestaan tallen van LabHorn varianten, dus bijhuren is niet echt mogelijk. Etc etc...

----------


## mbottens

@powersound

Wat vind je van mijn speaker de SPL hoorn te vinden op 

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...1&whichpage=10

Je mag je antwoord wel in dat topic plaatsen voor het overzicht, dan lees ik het wel

Groeten en bedankt voor je informatie omtrent de labhoorn

----------


## maduras

Good day to you all.

This was translated by my wife.

RE: Labhorn 
Ik heb 8 labhorns gebout Het zijn de beste subs die je zelf kan bouwen.Met 4 kasten naast elkaar en met 2000 watt totaal,en buiten gemeeten krijg je dan 140DB 10 meeter weg.Ik hoop dat julie dit kunne begrijpen.Sorry voor het slechte vertaaling.

Cheers.

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:2000 watt totaal,en buiten gemeeten krijg je dan 140DB 10 meeter weg.



Als dit klopt betekent dat dat je op 2,5 meter 140 dB + 12dB (10-&gt;5 = 6dB, 5-&gt; 2,5 = 6dB) = 152dB geluidsdruk haalt. Ik heb gelezen dat de lab-hoorn 2000 Watt per kast kan verdragen wat dus betekent dat je op deze 4 lab's 8000 Watt mag zetten wat het volume nog eens met 3 (verdubbeling) + 3 (verdubbeling) ophoogt wat het totaal op 152dB + 6dB = *158dB brengt met 8000 watt op 2,5 meter half space gemeten.*

Als dit klopt gaat een labhoorn echt hard.

Even terugrekenen naar 1 kast. 158dB - 6dB (van vier naar 2 kasten) - 6dB (van 2 naar 1 kast) brengt het volgende: 146dB met 1 kast half space gemeten met 2000 W op 2,5 meter dus op 1 meter 1 kast 146dB + 6dB (verdubbling van de afstand = -6dB) = *152dB continue geluidsdruk met 1 kast op 1 meter.*

Is dit niet erg veel?

Reacties?

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:Even terugrekenen naar 1 kast. 158dB - 6dB (van vier naar 2 kasten) - 6dB (van 2 naar 1 kast) brengt het volgende: 146dB met 1 kast half space gemeten met 2000 W op 2,5 meter dus op 1 meter 1 kast 146dB + 6dB (verdubbling van de afstand = -6dB) = 152dB continue geluidsdruk met 1 kast op 1 meter.
> 
> Is dit niet erg veel?



Ik neem aan dat er bij 4 Labhoorns gestackt ook nog sprake is van far en nearfield.
In het nearfield is de verzwakking per verdubbeling van de afstand slechts 3 dB.
Het zou me niet verbazen als je er dus minimaal 6 dB vanaf zou kunnen halen (van jouw berekening). 

Bovendien gaat het hier wel om 2 x de RMS-belastbaarheid van de kast.
Dus op RMS-belastbaarheid minimaal 9 dB minder?

Mvg Johan

----------


## dokter dB

eens!

----------


## dokter dB

op een gegeven moment krijg je vacuum, dan kan je nog wel druk omhoog maken maar niet meer omlaag, 0 bar=vacuum=minimum. Dus je krijgt assymetrische vervorming van de sinus.

----------


## mbottens

Is volgens jullie dan het volume bij RMS belasting:

152dB continue geluidsdruk met 1 kast op 1 meter
-9dB
======
*143dB RMS vermogen half space gemeten (1kast)*

Hoe kan die ene man van een paar posts hierboven dan 140 dB hebben gemeten op 10 meter met 4 kasten? Begrijp me goed ik geloof ook meer in die 143dB hoor maar moet ik die ene man dan wel geloven met zijn 140dB?

Ik vind dit zeer interressant. Mede omdat ik de SPL-hoorn aan het ontwerpen ben en ik probeer zo dicht mogelijk bij de lab in de buurt te komen, tenminste tussen 40Hz en 100Hz en tot 2 kasten (lab's of SPL's) per kant.

----------


## dokter dB

hmm 140dB op 10 meter/4 kasten, 140dB op 5 meter/2 kasten, 140dB 2,5 meter/1 kast. dan het near field effect eraf halen, je zit nl dichtbij een relatief grote bron dus 143dB/1 kast op 1 meter kan best zo zijn, maar is best hoog....
trouwens die 1000 watt op 1 spreekspoeltje is leuk maar dat is theorie. dynamisch haal je wel dat vermogen maar continu NOOIT
maar is dat ook echt belangrijk?

----------


## mbottens

Ja je hebt gelijk, een ding is zeker die labhorn gaat hard. De reden dat ik hier naar vraag is omdat ik goede referenties zoeken om aan te meten vergeleken met mijn M-Hoorn.

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:vergeleken met mijn M-Hoorn



 Lekker uitgeslapen  :Wink: ?

Mvg Johan

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:vergeleken met mijn M-Hoorn
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Lekker uitgeslapen ?
> 
> Mvg Johan



Sorry mijn SPL hoorn, het was laat vannacht gisteren was zo'n nep maandag (dinsdag maar wel eerste dag van de werk week). Zwaar weekend gehad en vanmorgen veel te vroeg uit bed (voor een muzikant/student/dj/producer en speakerbouwer is 7 uur toch niet normaal) Maar ja het ging over de SPL hoorn. 

By the way, alles rond de SPL-hoorn is geupdate (de diapraghm displacement, maten en hornresp input parameters staan online)Dus kom maar op met die reacties bij hoornontwerpen ik ben nu namelijk wel wakker en klaar voor een paar interressante discussies :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Groeten en tot horens

Martin Ottens.

----------


## BAJ productions

hier een paar foto's van mijn kasten 

http://www.bajproductions.nl/Images/IMG_0029.JPG 
http://www.bajproductions.nl/Images/IMG_0030.JPG 
http://www.bajproductions.nl/Images/IMG_0031.JPG 

en nog een paar foto's van het hout voor de volgende twee 
http://www.bajproductions.nl/Images/IMG_0032.JPG 
http://www.bajproductions.nl/Images/IMG_0033.JPG 

deze kast die al in elkaar zit ben ik niet tevrede over en zal dus ook weg gaan. kloppen een paar maten niet van. 

maar klinkt wel goed. 

we hebben besloten dat we er nu eerst 6 gaan bouwen. daarnaar gaan we er nog 2 bij bouwen. hopende dat we deze ook kunnen gaan verhuren.

----------


## BAJ productions

hebben jullie nog manieren om hem aan de grond vast te zetten. 

4 spanbanden er om heen verhelpt trilling op die plek. 

hij stond pas op een vloer van gewoon 30 bij 30 tegels, buiten. en hij liep weg.

moet zeggen dat die zeer goed klinkt volgens de politie. die de zooi wou in nemen.

----------


## michiel

Massa is het enige wat helpt in dit geval. 

Dat licht gewicht spul is allemaal wel leuk en aardig. Maar subs moeten toch echt een beetje massa hebben om op hun plek te blijven. De klank word er ook beter (rustiger) van.

----------


## BAJ productions

ja maar ze zijn al zwaar zat. zijn van MDF :Frown:

----------


## MC Party

Zou je de foto's nog even willen uppen? Want links werken namelijk niet meer.

----------


## BAJ productions

kan wel kloppen want mijn site is aan het veranderen.

zal even kijken of ik ze weer online kan krijgen

----------


## Contour

Heb je nu al M-hoorns met de correcte 18Sound driver?

MVG Contour

----------


## BAJ productions

nop, nog niet. heb laatst een driver wel 18" der in gezet en kan zeggen dat ze hard gaan.

----------


## MC Party

En hoe staat het er op dit moment mee?

----------


## BAJ productions

oke 5 kasten hout gezaagt en heb der nu twee in elkaar dus nog 3 tegaan 

nog steeds die ene die nie netjes is

----------


## Rademakers

Waarom 5, wordt het een monostack of omdat die ene niet netjes is?

Mvg Johan

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:
> dus nog 3 tegaan



Dat maakt 8

----------


## Rademakers

> citaatke 5 kasten hout gezaagt en heb der nu twee in elkaar dus nog 3 tegaan



Of:

Het hout voor 5 kasten is gezaagd, waarvan er nu 2 inelkaar zitten, dus moeten er nog 3 gemaakt/in elkaar gezet worden. Is vijf kasten in totaal.

Of:

Het hout voor 5 kasten is gezaagd, waarvan er nu 2 inelkaar zitten, dus moeten er nog 3 gemaakt/in elkaar gezet worden. Plus die ene kast die niet netjes is, maakt zes in totaal.

???  :Big Grin: 

Mvg Johan

----------


## Contour

Heb je wat foto's van de reeds gebouwde kasten?

MVG Contour

----------


## BAJ productions

oke heb der nu 2 waar van 1 die slecht dus in het totaal worden het er 4. dus nog 3 kasten te bouwen.

dus 5 omdat er 1 niet netjes is. deze gaat nu wel eens mee op stap. met die ene die af is en is zwaar lekker.

----------


## @lex

Hallo, ieder1,

Dit is blijkbaar een nogal oud topic want de link naar de foto's doet het niet meer. Toch ben ik erg nieuwsgierig naar dit ontwerp. Wie heeft er foto's of tekeningen?

Gr, @lex

----------


## Rademakers

http://www.speakerstore.nl/index.php?l=nl&pg=11&c=17

Mvg Johan

----------


## kevincejanssen

Ook die link werkt ondertussen niet meer en ik ben wel benieuwd naar het resultaat.

----------


## kevincejanssen

Jammer blijkbaar heeft niemand een foto van de m-horn die hem zelf heeft gebouwd.

----------

